
Show HN: Design for Startups - umitakcn
http://designforstartup.net/?ref=producthunt
======
romanovcode
First link in page:
[https://startupsthisishowdesignworks.com/](https://startupsthisishowdesignworks.com/)

Total requests: 158

Total size: 2.8mb

Loading time: 21.38s

I don't care how good your design is, this is too slow!

~~~
craftyapple4
This page is not a startup.

------
KoCoMoNicholas
Probably a little out of topic, but is there a way for sites like this
("curated collection" sites) can monetize, other than using display ad
networks?

------
brudgers
Since there is nothing for people to try out or play with, the site doesn't
really meet the spirit of "Show HN" guidelines.

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
id122015
Some of the links in the page may be useful but some... On my mobile, some
websites have a pop up that cant be closed to read the content, some have
broken links - exactly those that enumerate a number of principles, etc I
think that list must be curated..

~~~
umitakcn
Thanks for having a look, Btw None of the links are broken.

------
keywonc
Saw this on Product Hunt before. This is a good collection of articles from
high-level approach to tactical aspects of design.

My favorite is "Designing for start-ups: How to deliver the message" under
Introduction.

~~~
llomelo
I saw this on Product Hunt too. I wonder if the maker has any plans to keep it
updated?

